# Nachfolger des Ergon SMC3 Pro Sattel



## HaegarHH (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe den Ergon SMC3 Pro Sattel derzeit im Einsatz und damit sind - mit Polsterhose - auch sehr lange Tage im Sattel möglich, einfach weil er nicht so weich ist.

Der SMC4 Sport Gel vom (mittlerweile) Alltagsrad ist mir auf Dauer (alles 20+ km) einfach zu weich.

Mag auch daran liegen, dass ich mit meinen derzeitige 110kg Duschgewicht, das Gel / den Schaumstoff zu schnell platt und vor allem wegdrücke. Da ist dann z. B. ein Cambium für mich deutilch bequemer.

Auch teife Ausschnitte habe ich - abgesehen von Ledersätteln - bisher nicht als angenehm empfunden, weil auch da vermutlich auf Grund meines Gewichtes, die Kante für mich sehr hart spürbar sind?

Sitzknochen sind ca. 12,8cm … fahre den SMC3 Pro und den SMC4 beide in L.


Leider ist der SMC3 schon beim Kauf ein Auslaufmodell gewesen, welches wäre ein vergleichbares aktuelles Modell von Ergon?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (25. Februar 2019)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Leider ist der SMC3 schon beim Kauf ein Auslaufmodell gewesen, welches wäre ein vergleichbares aktuelles Modell von Ergon?



Guten Morgen, 

wir würden Dir in diesem Fall den neuen Ergon SM Pro Men in Größe M/L empfehlen.

Das neu entwickelte OrthoCell®-Material im Sitzbereich sorgt für beste Druckverteilung und eignet sich auch gut für schwere Fahrer. Ansonsten hast Du wie beim SMC3 auch einen anatomisch optimiertem Entlastungskanal und eine speziell auf Männer angepasste Sitzkontur.

Weitere Infos findest Du hier:
www.ergon-bike.com/de/product.html?a=saettel#smmen-44001302

Viele Grüße und einen guten Wochenstart 

Lena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bumbklaatt (25. Februar 2019)

@Ergon_Bike  Sind die Dimensionen (vor allem die breiteste Stelle) beim SM Pro identisch zum SMC3?

Sind die Orthocell Pads tatsächlich besser als Gel und auch für langstreckenerprobte Fahrer geeignet und notwendig? Das Tolle am SMC3 Comp und Pro war ja, dass es einfach nur ein Sattel mit guter, temperaturunabhängiger, straffer und langlebiger Polsterung ohne irgendwelche Gimmicks war, den man nicht plattsitzen konnte.

EDIT: Rose gibt den SM Pro Men in S/M mit 144mm Breite an. Mein SMC 3 in S hat lediglich 135mm. Bisher haben leider sämtliche Sättel >140mm gescheuert bei mir. Werde ihn wohl dennoch mal testen. Schade, dass die Größen zusammengeschrumpft werden. Ist produktions- und kostentechnisch natürlich nachvollziehbar, aber als Exot hat man es dann leider schwerer, den passenden Sattel zu finden. Das macht SQlab besser (vier Größen), allerdings komme ich mit deren Sattelkonzept gar nicht klar. Muss mir wohl schnell noch irgendwo nen SMC3 sichern.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (26. Februar 2019)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> @Ergon_Bike  Sind die Dimensionen (vor allem die breiteste Stelle) beim SM Pro identisch zum SMC3?



Das müsste ich in der Entwicklung in Erfahrung bringen, wenn es wirklich wichtig für Dich ist. 



bumbklaatt schrieb:


> Sind die Orthocell Pads tatsächlich besser als Gel und auch für langstreckenerprobte Fahrer geeignet und notwendig?



Die Frage können am besten die Ladies von Canyon//SRAM Racing Team beantworten. Insbesondere Pauline Ferrand-Prévot ist seit Beginn der Entwicklungsphase stark eingebunden gewesen in die Entwicklung des SM/SR Women und sie schwört auf die Orthocell Pads. Speziell im Genitalbereich sind aufgrund verminderter Taubheitserscheinungen deutlich bessere Ergebnisse und längere Fahrten/Trainingseinheiten möglich, als zB mit herkömmlichen Gel Pads.



bumbklaatt schrieb:


> Muss mir wohl schnell noch irgendwo nen SMC3 sichern.



Ist zumindest eine Möglichkeit, denn noch sind online hier und da SMC3 Modelle zu finden. 

LG, Niels


----------



## bumbklaatt (26. Februar 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Das müsste ich in der Entwicklung in Erfahrung bringen, wenn es wirklich wichtig für Dich ist.



Werde ihn wie gesagt ohnehin testen, denn das Popometer sagt mehr als Größenangaben 

Sitze auf meinem 29" XC-Hardtail halt ziemlich gestreckt und brauche daher relativ wenig "Zugabe" zu meinen 10cm SKA, weshalb mir Sättel > 140mm wie erwähnt immer zu breit waren, aber Versuch macht kluch 

Gut möglich, dass ich mich auch eher bei den Roadsätteln umsehen sollte, die ja idR schmaler sind.


----------



## HaegarHH (26. Februar 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Die Frage können am besten die Ladies von Canyon//SRAM Racing Team beantworten. Insbesondere Pauline Ferrand-Prévot ist seit Beginn der Entwicklungsphase stark eingebunden gewesen in die Entwicklung des SM/SR Women und sie schwört auf die Orthocell Pads. Speziell im Genitalbereich sind aufgrund verminderter Taubheitserscheinungen deutlich bessere Ergebnisse und längere Fahrten/Trainingseinheiten möglich, als zB mit herkömmlichen Gel Pads.



Äh … 

Also wir hatten für meine Freundin den SM Women bestellt, weil ich gerne meinen _entliehenen _SMC4 Sportgel für mein Alltagsrad zurück haben wollte. Davon abgesehen, dass ihr meine Männersättel von der Form her deutlich besser gepasst haben, als der SM Women, war der Sattel dick und weich. Die "Polster" waren nochmals deutlich dicker, als beim SMC4 Sportgel und der ist schon erheblich dicker (und weicher) als der SMC3 Pro und sie waren deutlich weicher und damit viel zu weich 

Über das Gewicht von Damen redet man ja nicht, aber über meines schon  … und mit meinen 105kg habe ich den SM Women einfach so platt gesessen, dass ich z. B. die Kante des Aussparung sehr deutlich gespürt habe und auch andere Ecken und Kanten. Das mag für die austrainierte 62kg Athletin sicher komplett anders aussehen, für uns ist der Sattel raus.

Von den Bildern her - und das ist dann ja eher vage - wirkt der SM Men deutlich dünner als der SM Women, mag ja ggf. auch sein, dass Ergon dann auch Orthocell in anderen Härtegraden bei den Männersättel verwendet, weil (austrainierte männliche Sptizenathleten) Männer doch etwas mehr auf die Waage bringen als Frauen … aber wenn DAS oben die Referenz ist, dann brauche ich den gar nicht erst probieren.

Dann lieber gleich einen harten ehrlichen Sattel, z.  B. Brooks Cambium, da kann ein zu weiches Polster sich nicht so platt sitzen, dass es zu schnell stört.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (27. Februar 2019)

Danke für Deine Stellungnahme, @HaegarHH , die sicherlich als subjektive Einzelmeinung anzusehen ist, denn nicht nur auf zahlreichen Events habe ich diesbezüglich komplett gegensätzliches Feedback bekommen. Alle- und insgesamt waren alle durchweg sehr zufrieden mit unserem SM Women Modell.

Den SM Men fahre ich seit letztem Frühjahr im Prototypenstatus und muss sagen, dass ich eher den SMC4 Sportgel persönlich als "zu weich" empfinde und dagegen den SM Men als sehr gut definiert. Insbesondere auf langen AM/Enduro-Touren funktioniert der Sattel und Taubheitsgefühle gehören der Vergangenheit an. Ähnliches Feedback haben wir auch schon von unseren männlichen Testern bekommen können.

LG, Niels


----------



## bumbklaatt (28. Februar 2019)

Mein SM Pro Men kam gestern an.

Im direkten Vergleich zum SMC3 ist er ein gutes Stück kürzer, hinten minimal breiter, vorne minimal schmaler und etwas weicher, letzteres aber nicht in dem Ausmaß wie erwartet. Habe ihn jetzt mal draufgeschraubt und nicht gleich zurückgeschickt 

@Ergon_Bike Niels: Fährst du ihn mit gepolsterter Hose?


----------



## bumbklaatt (23. April 2019)

Am Wochenende die erste lange Tour (70km) mit dem SM Pro Men hinter mich gebracht (29" Racehardtail) und bin irgendwie enttäuscht. Hatte an den beiden Folgetagen starke Schmerzen im vorderen Bereich der Sitzhöcker, die ich so vom SMC3 Comp (Small), der auf meinem Zweitbike (120mm Fully) montiert ist, nicht kannte.

Werde für die anstehende Fünftagestour Ende Mai jetzt wohl umbauen und den SMC3 nehmen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (23. April 2019)

Hallo,

Niels ist gerade im Urlaub. Deswegen übernehme ich einmal.  Schade, dass du vom SM Men nach der ersten Ausfahrt enttäuscht bist. So soll es natürlich nicht sein. Bislang hatten wir durchweg positives Feedback für den Sattel. Jedoch sagen meine Kollegen hier, dass es erstmal sehr ungewohnt ist, das Hauptgewicht lediglich auf beiden Sitzhöckern zu haben. Dies legt sich jedoch in der Regel nach 3-4 Ausfahrten. Bei längeren Ausfahrten habe zumindest ich immer eine gepolsterte Hose an.

Der SM Men Pro ist von der Polsterhärte straffer als der SMC3, weil der SM Men Pro eher die sportlichen/wettkampforientierten Fahrer anspricht. Die Alternative ist der SM Men Sport, der nochmal weicher und komfortabler ist als der Pro.

Viele Grüße

Lena


----------



## bumbklaatt (23. April 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Der SM Men Pro ist von der Polsterhärte straffer als der SMC3



Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat ein Kollege von euch sogar mal irgendwo geschrieben, dass der SM Pro Men zwischen SMC3 und SMC4 liegt was die Härte angeht. Es ist also nicht das Polster, das mir im Vergleich zum SMC3 Probleme bereitet, denn auf dem bin ich auch ohne Probleme 70 km gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (25. April 2019)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat ein Kollege von euch sogar mal irgendwo geschrieben, dass der SM Pro Men zwischen SMC3 und SMC4 liegt was die Härte angeht. Es ist also nicht das Polster, das mir im Vergleich zum SMC3 Probleme bereitet, denn auf dem bin ich auch ohne Probleme 70 km gefahren.



Ich weiß nicht genau, woher du dieser Informationen hast. Aber laut unserer Entwicklung ist der SM Men Pro noch straffer als der SMC3. SMC steht für "Saddle Mountainbike Comfort" und SM für "Saddle Mountainbike". Die zusätzliche Verlagerung auf den Sitzhöckern kann natürlich diesen Unterschied nochmal verstärken. 

Wie ist der Sattel ausgerichtet? Stimmen die Sitzhöhe und Nachsitz? Ist die Sattelnase waagrecht oder zeigt sie nach unten? 

Die Aufbauhöhe vom SMC3 (ca. 48 mm) ist etwas niedriger als beim SM Men (ca. 51,5 mm). Deswegen muss die Sattelhöhe bei der Montage etwa 3,5 mm nach unten angepasst werden. Wenn diese Maßnahmen nicht helfen, kannst du auch versuchen den Sitzdruck etwas nach vorne zu verlagern, indem du die Sattelnase um 0,5° (Schrittweise) nach oben machst. Wenn du nicht weiter kommst, schick uns gerne einmal detaillierte Bilder durch. dann versuchen wir mit dir zusammen das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## Hille2001 (25. April 2019)

das ist interessant
@Ergon_Bike 
könnt ihr was zum SM Comp und SM Sport sagen wie die sich in der Skala einreihen würden mit Vergleich der SMC und SM Sattel?

ich hab im Laden mal den Pro Sattel anfassen dürfen,der ist schon hart von der Polsterung her
mein SKA ist bei 13cm , müßte ergo mehr zum M/L greifen?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (25. April 2019)

Ein Vergleich ist hier schwierig, da die Sättel relativ unterschiedlich sind.

Aber so als grober Anhalt gilt diese Reihenfolge von weich/komfortabel zu härter/straffer/sportlicher:

- SMC
- SM Sport
- SM Comp
- SM Pro

Genau bei 13 cm Sitzknochenabstand würden wir beim SM Men zur Größe M/L raten


----------



## Hille2001 (25. April 2019)

@Ergon_Bike 



> *SM Pro Men*
> Die neue Wahl von Marathon-Proﬁs wie Weltmeister Alban Lakata. *OrthoCell®-Inlays im Sitzbereich sorgen für beste Druckverteilung* – das neuartige *OrthoCell*®-Material liefert höchste Rückstellkraft und ist zudem langlebiger und leichter als Gel. *Entwickelt speziell für Männer im MTB-Touren, Trailriding- und All-Mountain-Bereich* mit anatomisch optimiertem Entlastungskanal im empﬁndlichen Dammbereich und sportlich-leichtem AirCell®-Padding. *Das abgeﬂachte Heck und die Y-Form* ermöglichen in der MTB-typischen, moderat geneigten Körperhaltung optimale Bewegungsfreiheit. Mit reibungsreduzierenden Gleitﬂanken für schnelle Positionswechsel





> *SM Comp Men*
> Lange Stunden auf dem Sattel? Mit dem SM Comp Men kein Problem. *Der Allround-Männersattel für MTB-Touren, Trailriding und All-Mountain* *bietet höchsten Fahrkomfort *durch den anatomisch optimierten Entlastungskanal im empﬁndlichen Dammbereich und das sportliche Komfort-Padding. OrthoCell®-Inlays im Sitzbereich sorgen für beste Druckverteilung – das neuartige *OrthoCell*®-Material liefert höchste Rückstellkraft und ist zudem langlebiger und leichter als Gel. *Das abgeﬂachte Heck* und die Y-Form ermöglichen in der MTB-typischen, moderat geneigten Körperhaltung optimale Bewegungsfreiheit. Mit reibungsreduzierenden Gleitﬂanken für schnelle Positionswechsel.





> *SM Sport Men*
> Der MTB-Sattel für Männer – *der Allrounder für Touren, Trailriding und All-Mountain* *bietet besten Fahrkomfort* dank anatomisch optimiertem Entlastungskanal im empﬁndlichen Dammbereich und sportlichem Komfort-Padding. *Das abgeﬂachte Heck und die Y-Form* ermöglichen in der MTB-typischen, moderat geneigten Körperhaltung optimale Bewegungsfreiheit.



also wenn man eure Webseite so liest ,erschließt sich jedenfalls mir nicht ,wo die Unterschiede der Sättel sind.
Gewichtstechnisch sicher ja aber Einsatz Zweck etc
jedenfalls härtetechnisch steht dazu nichts.
suggeriert wird der Pro sei der beste , dann der Comp und am Schluß der Sport.

versteht mich nicht falsch aber zu welchem soll man denn greifen?
da hätte *Das interdisziplinäre Entwicklungsteam* auch mal Gedanken zu machen können


----------



## bumbklaatt (25. April 2019)

@Ergon_Bike
Danke für die ausführliche Stellungnahme!

Ist es also so, dass der SM Pro Men eher die Sitzknochen belastet als der SMC3? Vermutlich muss das so sein, damit die beworbene Entlastung im Dammbereich erzielt wird.

Dass ich sehr empfindliche Sitzknochen habe, ist mir auch schon beim Testen von SQLab-Sätteln aufgefallen. Taubheitsgefühle im Dammbereich hatte ich bis dato eher nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich mich dann einfach generell nach Sätteln umschauen, die die Last eben nicht auf die Sitzknochen sondern großflächiger verlagern. Scheint, als wäre der SMC3 dafür perfekt für mich gewesen, denn der SMC4 ist mir zu weich und zu breit.


----------



## HaegarHH (26. April 2019)

Soooo … ich habe den bc-Osterhasen mitgenommen und mal zum Begrabbeln den SM Pro Men in L bestellt. 

Von den div. Drück- / Knet- / … - Aktionen finde ich ihn in der Härte zwischen den 

SMC 4 Sport Gel und dem Ergon SMC3 Pro Sattel (war 03/2017 als Auslaufmodell verkauft), tendenziell eher beim SMC3 Pro. Beim SM Pro wirkt die vordere Hälfte weicher und mehr gepolstert. 

Die Velour(??)-Kanten des SMC3 Pro wirken schon wertiger, als das All-Plaste des SM Pro, dafür fällt die mittig an den Seiten umlaufende Rille / Naht(?) weg, die ist nach ca. 2000km im Bereich der Nase mehrfach unschön aufgerissen 

Es würde (wird) sich zeigen müssen, ob die deutliche Vertiefung sich positiv auswirkt, wie hier im Board letztens schon geschrieben, aber 100+ kg wirken manche Design-Konzepte nicht mehr so ganz überzeugend. Sprich, wie sehr drückt sich da was ein / weg und worauf sitzt man(n) dann bzw. hat Körperkontakt. 


Was mich gerade aber schon sehr überrascht … das ist der unglaublich penetrante, scharfe Geruch  mittlerweile stinkt hier der gesamte Raum danach  So etwas habe ich bei Ergon-Produkten bisher noch nicht erleben müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (26. April 2019)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> Ist es also so, dass der SM Pro Men eher die Sitzknochen belastet als der SMC3? Vermutlich muss das so sein, damit die beworbene Entlastung im Dammbereich erzielt wird.



Grundsätzlich ist das nicht so verallgemeinbar, da der Sitzdruck vor allem dadurch beeinflusst wird, wie der Radfahrer auf dem Sattel sitzt (Becken kippt oder aufrechter sitzt) und wie dieser eingestellt wird. Prinzipiell hat der SM Men eher das Ziel den Sitzdruck auf die Sitzknochen zu verteilen, aber auch großflächig und den Genitaldruck zu reduzieren.

Jedoch kann es sein, dass dir der SMC3 nur zufälligerweise besser passt als der SM Men. Da spielt die richtige Satteleinstellung eine große Rolle. Schau gerne mal in unserem Ergonomie Vlog vorbei. Dort wird genau erklärt, worauf du achten musst


----------



## bumbklaatt (26. April 2019)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Was mich gerade aber schon sehr überrascht … das ist der unglaublich penetrante, scharfe Geruch  mittlerweile stinkt hier der gesamte Raum danach  So etwas habe ich bei Ergon-Produkten bisher noch nicht erleben müssen.



Das mit dem Geruch kann ich nicht bestätigen. Mein Bike steht im Wohnzimmer und der SM Pro Men riecht quasi nach nichts bzw. nicht anders als ein anderer Sattel.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (26. April 2019)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> ... versteht mich nicht falsch aber zu welchem soll man denn greifen?
> da hätte *Das interdisziplinäre Entwicklungsteam* auch mal Gedanken zu machen können [/USER]



Das stimmt. Wir überarbeiten unsere Produkttexte auch gerade. Langfristig ist angedacht, dass es zu jedem Sattel eine kleine Übersicht gibt, auf der der Kunde alle wichtigen Infos auf einen Blick bekommt. Bis dahin bei Produktfragen gerne hier direkt bei uns melden. Wir versuchen euch so gut wie möglich weiterzuhelfen und zu beraten


----------



## bumbklaatt (6. Mai 2019)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> und mal zum Begrabbeln den SM Pro Men in L bestellt.



Und? Schon getestet?

Habe mir mittlerweile einen zweiten SMC3 Comp von der Resterampe besorgt und werde den SM Pro Men verkaufen.

Dass ich mit dem SM Pro Men trotz umfangreicher, millimeterweiser Verstellversuche schlechter klarkomme, hat vermutlich zwei Gründe:
1) Das Gewicht lastet mehr auf den Sitzknochen.
2) Der Pro Men wird früher breit und ist insgesamt auch 1 cm breiter als der SMC3, weshalb ich, vor allem ohne Polsterhose, immer das Gefühl habe, dass etwas im Weg ist.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. Mai 2019)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> Und? Schon getestet?
> 
> Habe mir mittlerweile einen zweiten SMC3 Comp von der Resterampe besorgt und werde den SM Pro Men verkaufen.
> 
> ...



Das zu lesen ist schade, @bumbklaatt , dass Du mit dem SM Men nicht klarkommst. En gros sagt das Feedback zum SM Men, dass die TesterInnen/FahrerInnen individuell anatomisch gut mit dem Sattel klarkommen. Sogar überwiegend besser als mit dem SMC3. Dies hat uns dazu bewogen, ua. genau die von dir angesprochenen, anatomischen Veränderungen vorzunehmen.

LG, Niels


----------



## bumbklaatt (7. Mai 2019)

Kein Thema, es kann ja nicht jeder Arsch zu jedem Sattel passen


----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. Mai 2019)

Das stimmt allerdings...


----------



## Hille2001 (9. Mai 2019)

@bumbklaatt 

kann es vielleicht daran liegen weil es die SM Serie nur noch in 2 Größen gibt und die SM3C in 3?
wenn die Produktpalette nicht so übel undurchsichtig wäre,würde ich ja mal einen Versuch wagen Geld in die Hand zu nehmen
dein Post verunsichert zum Sm zu greifen


----------



## bumbklaatt (9. Mai 2019)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> kann es vielleicht daran liegen weil es die SM Serie nur noch in 2 Größen gibt und die SM3C in 3?



In meinem Fall möglicherweise schon, da ich mit 10,5 cm einen schmalen SKA habe und vielleicht auch sonst noch anatomisch komisch bin . Der ebenfalls nur in zwei Größen erhältliche SMC4 hat bei mir in der kleinen Größe auch gescheuert und auch früher bin ich (bewusst oder unbewusst) nie Sättel breiter als 135mm gefahren, was wohl seinen Grund hatte. Andere Hersteller setzen ja auch durchgängig auf mehr erhältliche Breiten (Selle Italia 3, SQ-Lab 4).



Hille2001 schrieb:


> dein Post verunsichert zum Sm zu greifen



Lass dich deshalb nicht verunsichern. Ich habe sehr empfindliche Sitzknochen (weshalb ich auch SQLab nicht fahren kann) und so gut wie nie Taubheitsgefühle. Daher passt für mich ein Sattel wohl einfach nicht, der Probleme beheben soll, die ich nicht habe.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. Juni 2019)

Danke für Deine Mithilfe, @bumbklaatt . 

Mag sein, dass Deine Mutmaßung zutrifft. Ich werde das Feedback dazu mal im Auge behalten.

LG, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-1989 (12. Juni 2019)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Was mich gerade aber schon sehr überrascht … das ist der unglaublich penetrante, scharfe Geruch  mittlerweile stinkt hier der gesamte Raum danach  So etwas habe ich bei Ergon-Produkten bisher noch nicht erleben müssen.



Dem muss ich zustimmen, heute kam mein SM Men Comp in Größe M/L an und der stinkt so gewaltig nach Chemie wie man es eig nur von billigen Chinagedöns kennt, war echt erschrocken... Hatte jetzt drei Jahre lang den ganz normalen SMC3 in M im Einsatz aber der ist nun leider nur noch am knacken und das in einer Lautstärke die das biken nimmer angenehm machte (hatte erst auf Verdacht alle Lager getauscht bis ich merkte das es der Sattel ist)... Ich hoffe ich komme mit dem guten Stück klar, ist ja doch ne Stange Geld ^^


----------



## Powermaniaxx (12. Juni 2019)

Ich habe inen Ergon SM Pro bestellt über Am..., allerdings unbestimmter Liefertermin. Wann ist dieser endlich lieferbar?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (19. Juni 2019)

Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Ich habe inen Ergon SM Pro bestellt über Am..., allerdings unbestimmter Liefertermin. Wann ist dieser endlich lieferbar?



Ich habe gerade mit unserer Logistik telefoniert und erfahren, dass diese im Laufe der kommenden Woche wieder bei den Händlern verfügbar sein sollte.

LG, Niels


----------



## Ergon_Bike (19. Juni 2019)

HaegarHH schrieb:


> Was mich gerade aber schon sehr überrascht … das ist der unglaublich penetrante, scharfe Geruch  mittlerweile stinkt hier der gesamte Raum danach  So etwas habe ich bei Ergon-Produkten bisher noch nicht erleben müssen.





Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Dem muss ich zustimmen, heute kam mein SM Men Comp in Größe M/L an und der stinkt so gewaltig nach Chemie wie man es eig nur von billigen Chinagedöns kennt, war echt erschrocken...



Wirklich komisch! Nicht dass ich euch nicht glauIch habe hier einen Karton mit diversen SM Men Versionen vor mir stehen und muss gestehen, dass davon *nicht einer *riecht, wie es von euch beschrieben wurde. 
Keine Ahnung, warum das bei euch so ist und ist mir bisher auch noch nicht so untergekommen.




Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt drei Jahre lang den ganz normalen SMC3 in M im Einsatz aber der ist nun leider nur noch am knacken und das in einer Lautstärke die das biken nimmer angenehm machte (hatte erst auf Verdacht alle Lager getauscht bis ich merkte das es der Sattel ist)... Ich hoffe ich komme mit dem guten Stück klar, ist ja doch ne Stange Geld ^^



Das ist nicht der Regelfall und gegebenenfalls mit Sprühfett oä. behoben werden. 




Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Ich habe inen Ergon SM Pro bestellt über Am..., allerdings unbestimmter Liefertermin. Wann ist dieser endlich lieferbar?



Ich habe gerade mit unserer Logistik telefoniert und erfahren, dass diese im Laufe der kommenden Woche wieder bei den Händlern verfügbar sein sollte.

LG, Niels


----------



## Powermaniaxx (19. Juni 2019)

Das wäre super, hatte noch einen Händler gefunden, der ihn für 30 Euro mehr im Angebot vorrätig hatte. Bei A... nur 86 Euro und Lieferdatum unbekannt. Da ich mir des Sattel bisher aber sehr zusagt, der Hintern dankt es mir, möchte ich für 2. Rad noch einen.

Mal noch eine andere Frage. Ist es normal, das ich die Sattelnase leicht nach oben stellen muss? Bei Waagerecht passt zwar der Hintern gut, allerdings ist der Druck auf die Hände hoch. Mit leichter Nase nach oben komplett anders und weniger Druck auf den Händen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (19. Juni 2019)

Du weist ja, wie das in der heutigen Zeit ist. 
Alles on Demand und das dann aber bitte schnell, schnell. Da sich das stets beißt und es in der heutigen Zeit auch gerne mal zu Verzögerungen kommt, stell Dich bitte darauf ein, erst einmal anzurufen bei Deinem Händler. 

LG


----------

